# كل شئ عن صناعة الروتر CNC Router System



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 يونيو 2013)

تحية طيبة .
من خلال متابعتي لهذا القسم عن اعمال وكيفية صناعة الروتر وجدت ان اغلب الموضيع التي تكتب مطولة وغير كاملة ونصل بها الى طريق مسدود وغير مجدية ايضا وخاصتا للمبتدئين او الذين لهم الرغبة في صناعة ماكنة CNC router خاصة بهم تخدم مصالحهم الخاصة او هواية او مشروع .
ومن خلال هذا الموقع التعليمي المبسط خطوة خطوة وبالتدريج حسب المواصفات المطلوبة لعمله,
بأمكان اي شخص ان يلم بها ويصنع ماكنة لنفسه او لأغراض تجارية .
بعد متابعة ابواب الموقع بالتدريج .

CNC Router systems, The Basics for in depth information go...

او انسخ والصق .

واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والنجاح .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 يونيو 2013)

واليكم ايضا موقع دليل المتعلم او المستخدم للتعرف على المواد الاولية وكيفية اختيارها في احالة البدئ والالمام بالتفاصيل الدقيقة لصناعة الروتر وبأسلوب بسيط جدا وتشمل تعلم وبناء ودليل الشراء .

Solsylva CNC Plans~ Home Page

انسخ والصق .

ومن الله التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## علاء الراوي (13 يوليو 2013)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## المهندسه رهاف (17 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي يسلمو كتير


----------

